# Brighton - Nightsky's daytrip from London



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*The Lanes:*














































































































Brighton - The Lanes, North Laines, Town Hall


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*More of the Lanes:





























































































































*

If you are into alternative stuff and rock music, you really need to go to the Lanes in Brighton!

*World Travel Images - Brighton The Lanes*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The Town Hall








































































Even if you visit on a Sunday when most stores were closed, like me, it is a pleasure to go around the Lanes and do window shopping.

World Travel Images - Brighton, The Lanes


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

What a colorful and beautiful city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE OF BRIGHTON'S CITY CENTER, walk from the station to the sea:


















The train from London was really overcrowded and 1 and a half hours late!









Outside Brighton Station









Clock Tower, Queens Road

















































































Delicious fish and ships at the Central Pub









The Chapel Royal









St Paul's Church, Queens Road









Queens Road




































Queens Road. It was much colder in Brighton then in London.

Brighton - Railway Station, Queens Road, North Street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brighton, nightsky


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

BRIGHTON AT SUNSET:





































Brighton and Hove


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brighton, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE BRIGHTON AT SUNSET:
































































BA i360, Brighton's tallest structure!










Going back to London.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LONDON THREAD:*

London 2022 - Visiting skyscrapers and historical...


----------

